# Tracking Presidential Campaign Flights



## FastTrax (Sep 26, 2020)

www.jettip.net/blog/tracking-the-2020-us-presidential-campaign-aircraft


----------



## oldman (Sep 27, 2020)

I flew both a Gulfstream and a Embraer. The Gulfstream G650 is a beautiful plane. I prefer the Gulfstream over an Embraer. 
You can check out the G650 on YouTube. Look at the aerodynamically designed nose. This plane can fly nonstop for 14 hours.


----------

